# Am I being Ripped off here?



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 29, 2009)

I went shopping for Hardware in Pune and see what I got.

GTS 250 with 512MB DDR3 from Some Brand "TAG"/? for Rs 8500
HDD Seagate 500 gb : Rs 2550
Kingston 2 GB DDR2: Rs 1850
Cooler Master 500W PSU: Rs. 3500

these prices are way higher than what I am seeing on itwares.com. So is the site not updated or I am being ripped here?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 29, 2009)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I went shopping for Hardware in Pune and see what I got.
> 
> GTS 250 with 512MB DDR3 from Some Brand "TAG"/? for Rs 8500
> HDD Seagate 500 gb : Rs 2550
> ...



YA DUDE !!!
The palit gts 250 comes for around Rs 7350 , which one is yours . 
Way too much for kingston ram , what frequency is it ?
Hdd price is ok , but i purchased a coolermaster 500w psu on this sunday itself and it cost me Rs 2750 here in Navi mumbai .


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 29, 2009)

Ram is 800 Mhz

The Brand for the gfx is "TAG" 

I suspected this so I have not bought it from him yet.

Any good dealer in Pune area who can give me real good stuff for right price?


----------



## raj_v1982 (Sep 29, 2009)

never heard of TAG 

go for palit


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 29, 2009)

YES BUT I NEED A DEALER IN PUNE URGENTLY !!!


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 29, 2009)

Dude, never ever go for TAG. Go for Palit or Zotac.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2009)

Order a HD4770 instead from Lynx india(with arctic accelero cooling) for 7.4k Only...


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 29, 2009)

TAG is not a good brand better get Palit or Zotac.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 29, 2009)

Also Coolermaster Extreme Power should be much lesser than the Real Power Pro.

I got the CM Real Power Pro 460W (80+ Cert) for 3.5k, the extreme 500W shouldn't cost that high. RAM (unless its from the value series) and HDD prices are okay.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 29, 2009)

Daylight robbery . Maybe I should join this business. Give good components and earn money. Although its not my cup of tea, you spent 3.5k for an obsolete psu. Its a good thing (keeping the crowd's mentality in mind- no pun intended- that's the smartest thing you did) you consulted before buying.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

raj_v1982 said:


> never heard of TAG
> go for palit





saqib_khan said:


> Dude, never ever go for TAG. Go for Palit or Zotac.





Cool G5 said:


> TAG is not a good brand better get Palit or Zotac.


+1 to all.



comp@ddict said:


> Order a HD4770 instead from Lynx india(with arctic accelero cooling) for 7.4k Only...


Don't go for this one. It consumes lesser power, but GTS250 is *cheaper* @ 7.3k AND *performs better*. You may check benchmarks if you want.



Xeno said:


> Also Coolermaster Extreme Power should be much lesser than the Real Power Pro. I got the CM Real Power Pro 460W (80+ Cert) for 3.5k, the extreme 500W shouldn't cost that high. RAM (unless its from the value series) and HDD prices are okay.


Get the CM *REAL* Power Pro (not EXTREME power, which sucks) 460W @ 3.5k. Its great. I suggest that if you can't find a good dealer in Pune, order from www.theitwares.com in Lamington Road, Mumbai. They ship to Pune for Rs. 150 extra, but rest assured, you will get good prices and he is a reliable dealer. You can find some of his deals @ www.techenclave.com/dealers-paradise


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2009)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Any good dealer in Pune area who can give me real good stuff for right price?



STech computers. Best place in Pune from my own experience. 

F-14. 1st Floor, Paresh Industrial Estate
45/2 Shankersheth Road, Pune - 411037

Phone: 26446622, 26446625


----------



## Ambar (Sep 30, 2009)

Do keep in mind that the RAM prices have increased considerably.....but yes since the  other prices are this guy might be quoting quite a bit higher...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Don't go for this one. It consumes lesser power, but GTS250 is *cheaper* @ 7.3k AND *performs better*. You may check benchmarks if you want.


HD4770 has about 80W power consumption
GTS 250 has 141W power consumption 

The difference in fps in games btwn these two cards is about 1-5 max. I think HD4770 apart from being highly overclockable, and having a low power consumption, also has NON-Reference cooler too...


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

But that's the point, a GPU's power is judged in terms of its performance not OCability. About the power consumption, if he gets the CM Real Power Pro 460W, then there should be no probs running the GTS 250 whatsoever. At stock, the GTS 250 is better. What are the OC power consumption values of the 4770?

The reference cooler is enough for the GTS 250. Nothing worth paying more for the HD4770. FYI, a rig with i7 965 oced to 3.75GHz and 5850 in crossfire consumes like 365W of power. So I don't think power consumption is of that great an importance here.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 1, 2009)

Mail compuciti. Their prices are pretty ok. I dropped them a mail and got a reply after a day. The prices were way better than what your dealer said.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> But that's the point, a GPU's power is judged in terms of its performance not OCability. About the power consumption, if he gets the CM Real Power Pro 460W, then there should be no probs running the GTS 250 whatsoever. At stock, the GTS 250 is better. What are the OC power consumption values of the 4770?
> 
> The reference cooler is enough for the GTS 250. Nothing worth paying more for the HD4770. FYI, a rig with i7 965 oced to 3.75GHz and 5850 in crossfire consumes like 365W of power. So I don't think power consumption is of that great an importance here.



LOL so u think u can run a i7 965 + HD5850 CFx on the Gigabyte 460W...

If so, then u hav a lot to learn about power supply, TDP and their affect on product life, dependency on cabinet temperature filter and cooling, the overall life of the entire system and so on.....


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

^Erm.. When did I say anything about the Gigabyte 460W??? All I can see is that as long as he has a good PSU, he can run his rig fine with the GTS250 which is better than the HD4770 at 7.3k.

Please do not talk as if you know tonnes about all the above stuff. The first thing which you must know is that TDP is not something which matters much as it has been overhyped by marketing teams. It is merely a spec for the drawing board when teams manufacture a product. If you really knew so much about all of these things, then please enlighten the forum with your bright knowledge O great comp@ddict, instead of trolling about the forum and telling other people that they have a lot to learn about stuff.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Erm.. When did I say anything about the Gigabyte 460W??? All I can see is that as long as he has a good PSU, he can run his rig fine with the GTS250 which is better than the HD4770 at 7.3k.
> 
> Please do not talk as if you know tonnes about all the above stuff. The first thing which you must know is that TDP is not something which matters much as it has been overhyped by marketing teams. It is merely a spec for the drawing board when teams manufacture a product. If you really knew so much about all of these things, then please enlighten the forum with your bright knowledge O great comp@ddict, instead of trolling about the forum and telling other people that they have a lot to learn about stuff.


I was as ignorant as u one day...then a guy nickamed(he's a god) "Sorcy" taught me about Power and PSUs..bah ...humbug


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 2, 2009)

The cooler master PSU if it is extreme power then dont get it , but if it is extreme power plus then it would be fine . These are new series psu's and many people confuse them for extreme power series which is wrong .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> LOL so u think u can run a i7 965 + HD5850 CFx on the Gigabyte 460W...


Ya it would run and would be just fine for browsing net but not for playing games .


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I was as ignorant as u one day...then a guy nickamed(he's a god) "Sorcy" taught me about Power and PSUs..bah ...humbug



I won't waste my time arguing with arrogant and mannerless 15 year old kids anymore. I wish "Sorcy" had taught you some manners kid!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Ya it would run and would be just fine for browsing net but not for playing games


LOL imagine a Core i7 and HD5850 X2 on a rig for browsing....

FYI - 'm not 15


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 3, 2009)

Coming back to Point.

I am buying Cosair VX450W. And I never SLI or vicevera so I guess this PSU can suffice most single cards out there.

Only damn thing is I am unable to find anyone from Mumbai to ship   the parts to my place in Chinchwad-Pune. Itwares.com guy is not even replied to my mails which I sent twice


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

ITWares.com said:
			
		

> *Contact*  		- *Rahul* - *09223228195 /  		022 - 65254360 /022 - 66587565 / 022 - 66587585*



The VX450W is a great PSU, but I say, just for the sake of being future proof, please have a look at GlacialTech 650W and Antec EA650 both available @ around 4.5-5k. Its just 1k more and will ensure that you can run any system on it with ease. So, no need to upgrade PSU later. However the VX450W is a great choice IMO.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> LOL imagine a Core i7 and HD5850 X2 on a rig for browsing....
> 
> FYI - 'm not 15


Dude !! whats wrong with u ? cant u understand a simple joke . 
The threadstarter never said he is gonna upgrade his system with an i7 and crossfire it wit 5870 , he has particular set of hardware and he wants to know whats best and cheap for him . Its like someone wants a music system for his maruti and you are telling him to buy a ferrari  !!


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Dude !! whats wrong with u ? cant u understand a simple joke .
> The threadstarter never said he is gonna upgrade his system with an i7 and crossfire it wit 5870 , he has particular set of hardware and he wants to know whats best and cheap for him . Its like someone wants a music system for his maruti and you are telling him to buy a ferrari  !!


Please don't reply to his offtopic posts. Why are you encouraging him to go further offtopic just so that he can prove his point with some more "LOL... I am the king" posts?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 4, 2009)

I am just not that sure about the coolermaster 460W Real Power Pro (the one to go for rather than extreme power) or VX450 Corsair. What is the maximum power that can be consumed on the rig ?

Let's say what would be the total power draw for all the components 

Processor (OC'ed)
Motherboard + RAM
GPU (Oc'ed)
HDD ( 1 or more , depending on disk capacity)
Optical drive under load (DVD burning process / Continuous data transfer)
Cabinet fans

let's say Tech_wiz has a system suggested in here with either the real power pro or vx450, what would be total load on the PSU ? Its better to have some headroom for more juice, just in case. As techalomaniac suggested, a 650W PSU would be really the most one can need, even if you have dual GPU's and loads of HDD's.

I know im being paranoid by including the fans and optical drive


----------



## asingh (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey..

Have been reading this thread past few days...am going to be really judgmental. Not sure if I have that authority. Well below are my comments:



comp@ddict said:


> LOL so u think u can run a i7 965 + HD5850 CFx on the Gigabyte 460W...
> 
> If so, then u hav a lot to learn about power supply, TDP and their affect on product life, dependency on cabinet temperature filter and cooling, the overall life of the entire system and so on.....



Why is this configuration even mentioned. The OPs system/future purchases are far from this. Does not make sense quoting i7 and 5xxxx (and that too Xfire)



comp@ddict said:


> I was as ignorant as u one day...then a guy nickamed(he's a god) "Sorcy" taught me about Power and PSUs..bah ...humbug



Yes, we all have gained knowledge somehow/somewhere. Though that does not mean, we got to be sarcastic to others about it.



comp@ddict said:


> LOL imagine a Core i7 and HD5850 X2 on a rig for browsing....
> 
> FYI - 'm not 15



Again no need to quote a configuration that is not even remotely to the OP.



Xeno said:


> I am just not that sure about the coolermaster 460W Real Power Pro (the one to go for rather than extreme power) or VX450 Corsair. What is the maximum power that can be consumed on the rig ?
> 
> Let's say what would be the total power draw for all the components
> 
> ...



Well Xeno, I have a saying "better to be paranoid then sorry". So lets draw up a power requirement chart for the OP:

CPU: 115W
RAM: 5W
GPU: 140W
HDD: 70W (2 @ 35w)
DVD - Burner: 15W
120MM Fan: 10W (2 @ 5W)
------------------------------------
*Total: 355W*

So as per this (and I have taken all upper limit approximations), a VX450 should be perfect for the OP. He still has head room for future plug-ins to his rig.

But I agree with you, a 650W supply is the better choice. With that, he will never have to live on the edge. With a 450W supply, once a couple devices are added, he will immediately reach his threshold. +++ As a rule with power requirements (be it PSU or UPS), the design should always have a +30% leeway to compensate for efficiency, heat loss, and future proofing.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

^Agreed, but the VX450W is an exceptional PSU which goes upto 570W! Although I still stand by my point that a 650W PSU is what the OP should get as he won't need to upgrade. It's totally worth the 800 bucks or so extra.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 4, 2009)

Will check about 650W PSU.

Just for Curious Guys this is my Planned Rig:

Intel DG31PR Mobo : Existing

2 Cabinet Fans: Existing (120 mm)

2 GB DRR2 RAM: Exsting. Will add 2 Gb more 

Palit GTS250 : Current is 8600 GT

VX450W PSU Planned: Current is EL cheapo 400W

2 HDDs
1 DVD RW

I agree that 450W is kinda on the edgs but in the reviews VX450W was able to provide 570W as pointed above.

Well I believe that For a system without crossfire or sli 570W was kinda more than enough. I will try checking reviews of the 2 PSUs mentioned by Techno.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

^Its Techalo and not Techno 

With a 650W PSU, you will not need to upgrade. 450W although it gives 570W, still is living on the edge as all the time you can't expect to overload the PSU above its company certified rating and live in peace. Plus the difference is just 800 bucks. All the more reason to buy a 650W PSU. In case you ever feel like SLI or using a demanding GPU, 650W is more than enough. It can handle even GTX295 with ease.


----------



## asingh (Oct 4, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Agreed, but the VX450W is an exceptional PSU which goes upto 570W! Although I still stand by my point that a 650W PSU is what the OP should get as he won't need to upgrade. It's totally worth the 800 bucks or so extra.



Personally I would never push the PSU beyond its limit. It is certified for 450W and that is how much should be drawn from it. Mounting >450W on it, will constantly stress it. Higher probability of part failure or early end of life. As per the power computation I did, the OP is more than comfortable with a 450W suppoy as long as he will not add on more components. He has a margin of ~100W for future upscale. Though if the diferential is just Rs 800 to reach a 650W PSU, then that would be the better choice. But if he will never upgrade his system, its a total waste.



Tech_Wiz said:


> Will check about 650W PSU.
> 
> Just for Curious Guys this is my Planned Rig:
> 
> ...



Dont purchase the VX450 planning >450W output from it. It will provide it, but you will be running it at risk.



Techalomaniac said:


> ^Its Techalo and not Techno
> 
> With a 650W PSU, you will not need to upgrade. 450W although it gives 570W, still is living on the edge as all the time you can't expect to overload the PSU above its company certified rating and live in peace. Plus the difference is just 800 bucks. All the more reason to buy a 650W PSU. In case you ever feel like SLI or using a demanding GPU, 650W is more than enough. It can handle even GTX295 with ease.



Yea true. Guess the buyers have to decide...how much scalability they want and what their current power draw is going to be. But again take VX450W to be 450W, do not see it as 570W. Please. Be safe.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 4, 2009)

Whats the Price of Antec 650W and lacierTech 650W?

Cant find them on itwares.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 4, 2009)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Will check about 650W PSU.
> 
> Just for Curious Guys this is my Planned Rig:
> 
> ...





Vx450 is ok with your rig and it will also work if you add another 2 hdd's and a fan . If you dont plan to to upgrade to anything more in say 1-1.5 years then no point in wasting few extra bucks on 650w , to feel safe you can get vx550 or tagan 600w if you want to save some cash .  I personally thnk that higher wattagw psu is going to be wasted on this rig , only thing that it will ensure is some rise in your electric bill thats all .
Here is the rig that i build for my friend on a tight budget 
E5200 overclocked @ 3.2ghz , gigabyte g31m-es2l , 2*2gb 800mhz ram , 500gb hdd , 1optical drive , ati 4850 , local cpu cooler and 2 120mm fans on a cooler master 500w extreme power plus and yet everything is running fine for the last 4 months . Remember 4850 is more power hungry then gts 250 . If the budget had been extended for another 1k then we would have gone for vx450 instead of the CM psu !!


----------



## Xeno (Oct 4, 2009)

only thing is that power supplies dont exactly lose compatibility  , I think they'd still be usable 4 years down the line. Whereas who knows what AMX / DDRX / SATA X , Y-Gb/s devices we will have  

Also even if the VX450W can deliver 570W without hiccups, but its rated as 450W, Corsair's PSU's are underrated and that means it would work at 450W load at ease for very long durations, however what about when its stressed more than that ?

IF you have the money, dont buy a second harddrive, instead get a 650W for like 1.5-2k more. Im not sure about Corsair TX650W (or is it 620 ? )that might be expensive..


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

@ *OP*
*www.lynx-india.com/beta/index.php?productID=6124
Meanwhile the glacial 650 is available for 4.3k + tax + shipping = ~5k max.
Can't find the Antec EA650W!

Better get the VX450W if you are not inclined on heavy upgrades.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 4, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> @ *OP*
> *www.lynx-india.com/beta/index.php?productID=6124
> Meanwhile the glacial 650 is available for 4.3k + tax + shipping = ~5k max.
> Can't find the Antec EA650W!
> ...



I had inquired in bangalore much before for Antec Truepower (not Basiq) 650W, from .... kc computers , bangalore (i think), they are listed as official antec retailers at antec's website. They quoted 5.6k for it, better to go for the corsair modular 650W PSU.
*
@bolded part* in quote
Now no one can be absolutely sure of what upgrade will they do / not do eh ?  I never had any intention of buying the EVO + Q-core


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Dude !! whats wrong with u ? cant u understand a simple joke .
> The threadstarter never said he is gonna upgrade his system with an i7 and crossfire it wit 5870 , he has particular set of hardware and he wants to know whats best and cheap for him . Its like someone wants a music system for his maruti and you are telling him to buy a ferrari  !!


Dude,...I was joking too....

I understood the joke

K letz finish this before it goes outta hands....


*@OP* - Corsair VX450W is an excellent buy, and yea the Glacial Power650W reportedly gives 88-92% effeciency, which is also VERY VERY GOOD. Choice is urz...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bought VX450W and Palit GTS 250 from ITwares.

COD4 / Crysis on 8600 GT vs GTS 250 hehe cant wait to max out the settings


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent buy IMO. Let us know about gaming performance of your GTS250. 

Did the products arrive or have you placed the order?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 5, 2009)

Placed Order. Receiving them tomorrow.

Also Buying a HDD 500GB locally. Seagate Ok? I read some bad words about seagate HDDs on this forum.

Or WD?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw I dropped Idea of 2 GB ram upgrade. Next Year Diwali I will buy New Mobo + Proccy + DDR3 as a combo


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2009)

^^

Get Seagate 500GB *7200.12*...it's the fastest for Rs. 2500


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2009)

well read this post (link)

I'd say WD


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow thats LOUD and CLEAR hehe.

Will check WD or Samsung =]


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

^Check Hitachi too. Hitachi Deskstar drives are pretty good too.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well if you are from Pune, you could have checked Ankita sales. You can Google for them. You'll get the location. Its near Alka talkies. Also compuciti is good store!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh..kk.

well I only said that cuz my fathers office is filled with Seagate, I've used Seagate for all my computers since 2000, and not once has my HDD given a single problem(usually it was the PSU and processor once)....

Tht's y i suggested...newayz..u can go for WD..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 6, 2009)

Received the Card and the PSU in very good condition.

Now only thing left is to figure out a way to fit this stuff in my cabby which I suspect is undersized for Both hahaha

Damn!


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2009)

U have a mini cabby or what? I think PSU should fit, they are all standard size AFAIK. I dunno about the GTS 250.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea Cheap old mini cabby. PSU might fit but GTS 250 is kinda Big. Actually biggest Card I ever used.

Earlier I user Matrox Millenium G200 then Geforce FX5200 then 8600Gt all were smaller than this big daddy card hehe.

Anyways I asked my friend to come over tomorrow for assembling this stuff.

If it fits then nothing like it.

Btw ANother Joke of the Year.

I inquired abt WD 500 GB HDD and just imagine what Price I was told..... Rs. 6200

OMG Can we open one here in Chinchwad. These Dealers in Tri-Mile area are absolute Dumbasses with One guy telling me I-Ball PSUs are Best in market ROFLAMO!


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^There is a dumbest thing you have heard about computers thread in chit chat section. You might wanna post there.  6200 bucks can get you a decent 64GB SSD!!!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> U have a mini cabby or what? I think PSU should fit, they are all standard size AFAIK. I dunno about the GTS 250.



Well not exactly, I had problems fitting my Corsair VX450W with a Zebby. The screws are hardly aligned.




> I inquired abt WD 500 GB HDD and just imagine what Price I was told..... Rs. 6200



Must be crazy! As i said above to check for the local shops first.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2009)

^^^Check lynx-india...their pricing is good, about 2.7k


----------

